# Autotrail Apache 700 kitchen worktop



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

We have had an accident with our kitchen worktop on our motorhome Autotrail Apache 700 which is a 2012 model. Enquired about new one £331.36 plus vat without fitting could not believe the price. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bad news on the worktop on your new van.. !!
Cant help with any info.. BUT I have notified the moderators as you have posted under "computer section".. You may get better responce elsewhere,,, :wink:


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I damaged my work top by dropping a can on it which broke the surface. I mixed a small amount of Araldite and tinted it with paint near to the colour and dropped it in the hole which levelled out and looks ok.
John.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Similar to CaptainJohn you can get worktop fillers from your local DIY store. If it's a small area.

For larger areas it might be possible to put a formica laminate over the whole surface? Yellow pages/google will give you formica stockists in your area.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Most fitted kitchen specialists offer a repair service, worth an enquiry as to cost. 

I bought a couple of the sink infill panels a while ago off ebay. Might be worth a quick search as Chelston often have a "clear out" of stock, they might just have what you are looking for :wink: 

I do sometimes wonder how they arrive at the cost of some parts :roll: Think of a number and quadruple it seems about the most accurate assessment


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Somewhere on MHF there is a link to a firm that specialise in repairing damage to MH and caravan work surfaces. We have contacted them in the past and they were going to get back to us when they had a job in our area- they are mobile- but never did. They're not cheap but I understand they do an excellent job.

We think these were the people:

http://www.laminatesolutions.co.uk/

We fixed the damage with clear Araldite in the end. It's OK but still obvious.

G


----------

